# New Outback Owner!



## highgrade (May 14, 2007)

We just brought home our new 21RS this weekend and cant wait for the first camping trip to test it out. Thanks to all on this great web site for the great info that helped us be well informed during the purchase process. Looking forward to trying some of the popular mod's that many have done.










now I will just have to learn how to do those fancy signature blocks next!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Highgrade









I don't recall ever saying







to Outbackers! 

AND







on your new 21rs! 

Where are you from? Sounds like you are in N. Calif or a surrounding area...It's not too late to join us for the rally in Zion on the 30th...Still plenty of room for ya!


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!









Enjoy your new trialer.

Welcome

The Eubies


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Highgrade,

Welcome & enjoy the new 21rs. You'll find many great people on this site. Enjoy the first trip out!

Nothing fancy about the sig blocks. Just go to "my controls", and under "personal profile" choose "edit signature"

Enjoy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*TO THE CLAN
TO THE CLUB
TO THE TRIBE
TO THE CULT
TO THE FAMILY*

As for the Signature Block....yeah - what Wendy !


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Congrats!!*


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Outback family and happy trails......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WELCOME!!!









Glad you joined in the fun.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome from a Left Coaster! We







our Outback!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome







Highgrade and enjoy your New Outback


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and get ready to enjoy a great time in your 21RS!

-CC


----------

